#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Ativar TL1 no servidor do ANM 2000

## gustavo_marcon

Boa tarde,

Precisei instalar o ANM 2000 em novo servidor e depois de tudo instalado e funcionando, verifiquei que o TL1 Server apesar de aparecer como em execução nos serviços do Windows, ele de verdade não parece ter startado pois a porta 3337 continua não aberta no servidor e com isso não consigo integrar meu sistema de gerenciamento do provedor com a OLT pois essa integração é via TL1.

Saberiam informar como procedo para conseguir rodar o TL1 Server?

----------


## thundernew

Ja tentou conectar telnet direto e ver se ele responde ? Desativou firewall do windows pra testar?

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Ja tentou conectar telnet direto e ver se ele responde ? Desativou firewall do windows pra testar?



Sim o firewall foi desativado, ja tinha tentado conectar na propria maquina na porta 3337, mas na verdade a porta nem estava aberta pois o processo não estava iniciado, por mais que no windows mostrava que estava, pois instalei um analisador de portas e vi que essa porta não constava na lista.

Só consegui resolver reinstalando o ANM 2000

----------


## thundernew

Tenho um sistema de gerencia também com TL1, mas usando UNM2000, melhorou bastante a performance mais estável e mais rápido, fora o banco de dados em mysql que ajuda bastante.

----------

